
Is it worth persevering with Golang? - sidcool
http://www.dwmkerr.com/is-it-worth-persevering-with-golang/
======
jameskilton
Yes. It's always worth learning how to use another language.

~~~
sidcool
Yeah, I went from Java --> Scala --> Ruby. The change in mindset has been
huge!

